# Expensive sales of goats Shami ...



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 30, 2017)

This goat Shami was sold at a high price for the rest of the goats located in Kuwait because it is considered rare and strain.

Sold at a value of 10000 KD or about 33 thousand dollars.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2017)

WOW!



yep, goat people can be kind of crazy! 

He looks huge! 
Is the Shami a dairy breed or a meat breed of goat?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 30, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Shami goats are a source of meat and also the dairy , but this goats sell on the basis of competitions and beauty of the Shami goats.
 (I do not see any beauty ).

Actually some sheep and goat breeders have some madness in love owning the rare thing at very fancy prices. I mentioned in the previous year or before it sold a sheep with a value of 120 thousand KD to some breeder in Qatar (that's true !!)  I could not believe that the news was broadcast and displayed in Instagram.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2017)

That is madness 

Yep, there are people who will "collect" rare things - I say they have more money than sense. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose.
My favorite goat here is the Lamancha yet many are disgusted by their ears (or lack of ears really)- I think they are beautiful! 




kuwaiti-90 said:


> 120 thousand KD


 the conversion came to $1.46 MILLION is that right? 
Hey, if you know who this was... send them to me I have a beautiful rare Lamancha that I would sell at a HUGE discount of oh, lets say half a million USD  I'd even throw in a buck so they can have kids!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2017)

lol I did the wrong conversion- I think it is 400 thousand USD... still deal holds


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 31, 2017)

@Southern by choice 

I am the closest of them
They did not come to me first
If they come to me I will send them to you


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2017)

Whew! I sure am glad that you said you don't see the beauty in this one! I find this goat to be highly unusual and interesting looking. But seriously, it has a head like a whale. I suppose if it were mine, I would love it fiercely, but at $33,000 not much chance of that!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 31, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Whew! I sure am glad that you said you don't see the beauty in this one! I find this goat to be highly unusual and interesting looking. But seriously, it has a head like a whale. I suppose if it were mine, I would love it fiercely, but at $33,000 not much chance of that!




This is not just a problem, there are goats sold at prices much more expensive than these ...
And the more the ugliness of the head increased the price of goats more ... 
Of course with increasing body size and neck also


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 1, 2018)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> This goat Shami was sold at a high price for the rest of the goats located in Kuwait because it is considered rare and strain.


 What a stunner. That look is PRICELESS! 

Makes my rooster look handsome.



 

I'd love to give him a home, but he costs more than my whole flock of sheep, flock of chickens.......oh, probably better add in the farm, land, sheds and equipment....


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 1, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> What a stunner. That look is PRICELESS!
> 
> Makes my rooster look handsome.
> 
> ...



You see this is not  beautiful goat , me too  
Because we are not in the same hobby, for these goats.
The rooster you own is pretty nice , but he is shaving to much  I like it.

People who buy at these prices, prepare the place of goats or sheep with something fantastic to maintain and best care for them.
This is not the vault or rooms assigned to it.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 3, 2018)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> but he is shaving to much  I like it.


 That appearance is permanent as he has the 'late feathering gene'. HE thinks he is very desirable and crows a lot.

I like goats, but couldn't walk properly for 6 months after attack by a pygmy goat who injured my leg badly.   Still that handsome goat chap doesn't have horns.......No, too cold, wet and dark for him here, I think.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 3, 2018)

@Sheepshape 
I hope you are in good health now after injury ..

I know that the feathers in this way are permanent, and I also love the Goat Goat I had 7 American goats before .


----------

